# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Linh Kiện Máy Tính >  Nhà là nơi bình yên nhất

## thienvietjsc001

Năm nhất, lần đầu tiên tôi xa nhà quãng thời gian dài như vậy. Khoảng cách từ thành phố về quê tôi xa xôi khiến tôi lo lắng và hụt hẫng. Xa nhà chỉ mới một tháng mà cứ nghĩ rằng mình đã đi biệt tăm biệt tích hàng mấy năm trời.

Những ngày học xa nhà, chỉ mong sao cho đến ngày được về quê. Đếm từng ngày để thấy thời gian trôi nhanh hơn bao giờ hết. Thu dọn quần áo từ tận mấy hôm trước như chờ đợi cái khoảnh khắc vui vẻ hạnh phúc ấy hơn tất thảy. Ngồi trên xe ô tô cách nhà cả mấy trăm mét nhưng chẳng thể nào nhắm mắt ngủ nổi. Cảm giác lâng lâng hồi hộp suốt cả quãng đường dài. Cố hít hà mùi đất bùn quen thuộc đang len lỏi trong không khí để thấy được cái dân dã vốn quý vẫn đang phảng phất đâu đậy. Mùi quê hương thân thuộc, ấm áp tình người ấy khiến tôi nhớ nhung khôn nguôi.

Về tới nhà, ngả lưng xuống chiếc giường thân yêu, cố mà ôm lấy cái mùi hương quen thuộc. Mùi chăn phơi nắng nồng nồng phả vào chút dư âm của gia đình. Đôi khi lẫn đâu đó vị mồ hôi mằn mặn quen thuộc của mẹ. Về nhà, cứ thế mà ôm cái tình thương ấy trong giấc ngủ an lành.

Bố mẹ hỏi han chuyện học hành, thi cử, ăn uống. Còn tôi lại mê mẩn với những đồ ăn mẹ chuẩn bị cho. Mỗi lần về nhà thì chuyện được quan tâm nhất chính là việc ăn uống của tôi. Là sinh viên xa nhà nên bố mẹ lúc nào cũng lo tôi ăn uống không đầy đủ.
 Người ta thường bảo không đâu thoải mái bằng nhà mình. Những ngày được ở nhà thật sự hạnh phúc. Tôi chẳng cần phải e dè khép nép hay lo lắng điều gì. Bố mẹ tôi lo toan hết mọi việc, dành cho tôi những tháng ngày bình yên hạnh phúc nhất.

Về nhà là nơi tôi thay đồ và vứt lung tung mọi nơi mà không cần suy nghĩ. Tôi cứ tha thẩn lăng quăng trong căn phòng nhỏ thân quen như ngày nào. Còn mẹ tôi sẽ lại cho tôi nghe “bài ca bất hủ” với lý do là con gái. Nhưng tôi chẳng còn phàn nàn mỗi khi được nghe mẹ ca thán nữa. Những ngày ở thành phố xa nhà, tôi nhớ vô cùng những lần mẹ mắng mỏ.

Nhà là nơi ăn mọi thứ, sử dụng mọi tiện nghi mà không phải trả bất cứ một khoản phí nào. Về nhà, tôi chẳng cần mất một xu nào vẫn được ăn ngon ở sướng. Chẳng như nơi thành phố xa lạ kia. Người người nhà nhà nhìn nhau như khách lạ, chẳng được thân thiết, bình yên như ở nhà.

Nhà là nơi mỗi lần về tôi lại được mẹ đãi như khách quý. Về nhà, bố mổ gà rồi dành cho tôi phần thịt ngon nhất. Thương con gái học xa nhà chẳng được ăn ngon. Thế là đàn gà lại vơi dần đi theo những lần tôi về quê. Còn tôi thì cứ muốn được về quê nhiều lần hơn nữa.

Nhà là nơi, tôi được làm chính mình. Rồi tôi lại vô tư mà líu lo cái giọng ca thiên bất phú bẩm sinh của mình. Chẳng sợ ai cười ai chê như ở cái xóm trọ bé nhỏ ấy nữa. Tôi một mình độc chiếm cả cái khung trời rộng lớn ấy mà mải mê, mà hát hò, mà gào hét cho thỏa thích. Tôi vui vẻ cả ngày, chọc ghẹo mẹ một đôi chút. Có lẽ chỉ cần ở bên những người thân yêu cũng đủ làm tôi vui vẻ và hạnh phúc. Nó khác hoàn toàn với những nụ cười ở nơi kia giả tạo và đầy phiến diện.
 Nhà là nơi, ở đó tôi thấy thời gian trôi qua thật nhanh, thế mà cũng đã hết dịp nghỉ lại chuẩn bị chuyến hành trình xa quê.

Nhà là nơi để mẹ lại cằn nhằn mỗi khi tôi xin tiền. Nhưng rồi lại dúi dúi thêm vào tay tôi ít tiền để lo ăn uống thêm nơi xa ấy.

Nhà là nơi để tôi thấy mình trẻ con hơn khi nũng nịu vào lòng mẹ. Hay lại nhõng nhẽo bố mỗi lần bị mắng.

Nhà là nơi tôi thấy mình hạnh phúc hơn sau những tháng ngày xô bồ nơi xa lạ, tôi lại trở về để ôm lấy vị thân quen của nhà, của mẹ, của những nắng nồng thơm mùi lúa.

Nhà là nơi tôi thấy an lòng trong căn phòng nhỏ nhìn ra cánh đồng xanh mướt mát. Cái màu xanh của chè, màu xanh của lúa, màu xanh của những yên bình hạnh phúc.

Nhà là nơi để tôi thấy bình yên!

----------

